
Show HN: A web crawler for image-rich tech news - khitcher
http://scrollscroll.com
======
khitcher
I created the site last weekend and launched it on Tuesday.

It's mainly for catering 2 of my habits:

1\. Frequently refreshing tech news sites like TechCrunch and HN; 2\. Browse
through text quickly but pause at each image.

So far I found it useful so I shared it here. Let me know what you think.
Thanks!

